
On San Francisco’s Quantified Self-Delusion - hudibras
https://medium.com/@girlziplocked/on-san-francisco-s-quantified-self-delusion-ef5cc7adf95b#.gx3t9m8mo
======
coco1989
"the only thing you’re disrupting out there is your own sense of human
decency" Ouch

~~~
DrScump
Somebody who opens with a picture of an obese person for ridicule effect and
blames IBM for making the Holocaust possible has no place commenting on "human
decency".

